# Anyone familiar with this new food by Merrick?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Due to the other thread on foods I went to look up my files on foods and recall I did have Quincy and Naddie on Merrick for awhile. the Chicken Soup was bit lower in fat and can get it at our local feed store where Merrick I had to travel to get.

I see they have this "Before-Grain" ( BG) food now... anyone know anything about it?

... or the other new to me: "Whole Earth Farms"?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

BG is high protein, high fat. I fed it to the border collies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> BG is high protein, high fat. I fed it to the border collies.


I should have specified about the canned... the can (chicken) is only 6% fat. 
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=115&s=20484

I see the dry is up there about 15%fat and 32% protein.Waaay too much of both for my little twirps! 

Aside from the fat deposits in the eyes, Quincy had elevated protein in blood when on Evo ( triglycerides were thru the roof too)


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

You have to convert the canned percentages to dry matter to get the correct percentage for fat and protein. Unfortunately, I do not remember how to figure it out! Hopefully someone else on here will know.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

On a dry matter basis the canned is 27% fat and 40.9% protein. 
The dry is 16% fat and 35% protein.

Formula is %fat or protein/%dry (which is 100-the moisture content) * 100.


----------

